# DS #DSi 0080: Pocket Monsters: White (Japan)



## B-Blue (Sep 17, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6489^^
*DO NOT ASK FOR LINKS TO THE ROM!*


----------



## Fudge (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh shit!


----------



## powerruletheeart (Sep 17, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG *STARTS TO CRY!!!!*


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

The temp is screwed, I am going to go hide now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Also, just going to leave this here


----------



## emigre (Sep 17, 2010)

The avalance of noobs will now begin...


----------



## ninovalenti (Sep 17, 2010)

try to get a defense shild because all the flammers comes now to ask: dowload link pls


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 17, 2010)

oh great, noob flood coming, might go hide out at ds scene like others. lol anyway can bet this will have major AP.


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 17, 2010)

The boxart is really confusing. I this one black or white?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> The boxart is really confusing. I this one black or white?


This it might be right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Looked it up, it's right, this one is Black


----------



## highanimalhouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome that it's out....too bad the English version isn't until next year


----------



## Agjsdfd (Sep 17, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> The boxart is really confusing. I this one black or white?


Its white.

Pokemon White has the Black legendary (Yang Pokemon)
where as Pokemon Black has White Legendary (Ying Pokemon)


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks guys ^__^


----------



## purplesludge (Sep 17, 2010)

Wait are the box arts reversed or do they have the legendary of the opposite color on them?
Edit:Nvm someone answered while I was typing.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> Wait are the box arts reversed or do they have the legendary of the opposite color on them?


Legendary of the opposite color on them. Black has a white back with a black pokemon, white as a black back with a white pokemon
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White
See.

No problem B-Blue


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 17, 2010)

The background color is the game name. So Black has a Black background, White has a white one.

Yes, it's confusing, fuck you Nintendo.

EDIT: Dammit Cat Boy, we got our info from the same exact place and posted the same solutions. Lol. Great minds think alike.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Sep 17, 2010)

file size 69.99MB


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 17, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> file size 69.99MB


just put 70.00 mb man lol


----------



## outgum (Sep 17, 2010)

AND THE FL00D and Hunt BEGINS!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The background color is the game name. So Black has a Black background, White has a white one.
> 
> Yes, it's confusing, fuck you Nintendo.
> 
> EDIT: Dammit Cat Boy, we got our info from the same exact place and posted the same solutions. Lol. Great minds think alike.


Lol, Always have, always will. Well I am off of this thread now to go hiding in my Bunker till the flood is over


----------



## Brocktree (Sep 17, 2010)

Interesting. Oh im one of the noobs. Time to go crazy!
Nah not really. But it's good to know that it has been dumped.


----------



## Fudge (Sep 17, 2010)

It's the horde!!!


----------



## ninovalenti (Sep 17, 2010)

so whats this game now? black or white? im so confused


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> so whats this game now? black or white? im so confused


This is White


----------



## Juanmatron (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh shit! Pokémon just got dumped! Can´t wait to play this shit. DOWNLOADAN!"


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 17, 2010)

ninovalenti said:
			
		

> so whats this game now? black or white? im so confused



The release thread is for White but the boxart is for Black, it's just a small snafu. Once the proper boxart is put up it won't be a problem.


----------



## Lushay (Sep 17, 2010)

Hopefully the levees won't break...131 guest already :/


----------



## ninovalenti (Sep 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> ninovalenti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks

and this black pokemon comes in white then? and the white in black?


----------



## B-Blue (Sep 17, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The release thread is for White but the boxart is for Black, it's just a small snafu. Once the proper boxart is put up it won't be a problem.




what?



Spoiler












Is this black or white?!?!


----------



## KevInChester (Sep 17, 2010)

Ooh, a big release


----------



## greenmew2 (Sep 17, 2010)

white

were can i download? xd


----------



## Lushay (Sep 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is white.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 17, 2010)

I would play but every time I've played a Japanese version, I've ended up quitting and waiting for the English version. Just typing this makes me want to play. >.>;


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The cover is for black
Switch the covers

Even I got myself confused >.< Still
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon_Black_and_White
There that shows the real cover for White


----------



## tuddy666 (Sep 17, 2010)

and so, it begins.

Bracing for impact, guys.


----------



## outgum (Sep 17, 2010)

What are you all on about, LISTEN.

Pokemon White has the black legendary on the cover, 
and POKEMON BLACK has the white lengendary on it.

You get Zekrom on white, and the other one on black, its reversed, Cause on Yin and Yang


Got 35mins on this download, will let you guys know if it is legit and ill post screenies if it is


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 17, 2010)

70MB with all those things it has????? something's not right here


----------



## cotyboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Run for your Lives fellow tempers!!!!!!


----------



## tuddy666 (Sep 17, 2010)

Outgum's right.

the Katakana below the Pocket Monster's Logo says "howaito" which somehow sounds like white. Don't ask, just watch one of the commercials or something.


----------



## Maplemage (Sep 17, 2010)

SPX said:
			
		

> 70MB with all those things it has????? something's not right here


ITS A TRAP! HG and SS have more MB!!!


----------



## outgum (Sep 17, 2010)

Both downloads ive found (both versions) Are 201Mbs, sounds more right.


----------



## gifi4 (Sep 17, 2010)

70MB must be the rar file, .nds file will be 128 or 256mb.


----------



## _Burai_ (Sep 17, 2010)

This is the white version not the black as Outgum explained. Still wondering if the 201MB one is fake...


----------



## omgitsmisha (Sep 17, 2010)

201 mb = Cory in da house


----------



## _Burai_ (Sep 17, 2010)

omgitsmisha said:
			
		

> 201 mb = Cory in da house



 ughhh this is getting annoying.


----------



## tuddy666 (Sep 17, 2010)

tails100 said:
			
		

> SPX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HG and SS are circa 40MB each rar'd. I presume that GameFreak repeat a lot of data - thus why a 128MB game compresses to a little under 1 third its "full" size.

And, yes, the 201MB version is, presumably, one of the Cory or Rickroll fakes floating around, so wait until your usual source for roms has the supposed BAHAMUT release.


----------



## outgum (Sep 17, 2010)

Ugh, assumed it was cory in da house and quit it... not worth it lol


----------



## manaphy4ever (Sep 17, 2010)

yahooooooo its out new generation ^^ cant wait to play it 100% it has piracy protection cant wait to play it thank you bahamut you rocks ^^


----------



## sysasysa (Sep 17, 2010)

This is DSi, so I won´t be able to play it on my DS FAT? If so, hope someone makes a patch.


----------



## outgum (Sep 17, 2010)

Has anyone got a proper file name yet? would make this so much more easier.


----------



## coolness (Sep 17, 2010)

Some one found the game already?


----------



## calculi (Sep 17, 2010)

huh?





Sir your boxart is wrong.

*The Japanese boxart for Pokémon Black featuring the White Yang Pokémon Reshiram.* The cover of Pokémon White (not pictured) features the Black Yin Pokémon Zekrom.

-wikipedia

That is Pokemon Black Version

oh well maybe you know it already, some technical issues or whatsoever.


----------



## Chanser (Sep 17, 2010)

Refresh your browser cache.


----------



## paratroopa (Sep 17, 2010)

Apparently Pocket_Monsters_White_JPN_NDS_DSi-BAHAMUT


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 17, 2010)

Just thought I'd give you a heads up.

If anyone is downloading a file that is over 200MB, it is a confirmed fake. Bahamut hasn't uploaded it yet apparently.


----------



## calculi (Sep 17, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Refresh your browser cache.


Thanks, i forgot Firefox was a clever browser. lol


----------



## _Burai_ (Sep 17, 2010)

paratroopa said:
			
		

> Apparently Pocket_Monsters_White_JPN_NDS_DSi-BAHAMUT



This won't help much... well at least its not helping for me


----------



## Demonbart (Sep 17, 2010)

There's this vid on youtube, brought by old members of a certain rom site that got shut down, it gives you a lot of information about the games


----------



## Chanser (Sep 17, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Just thought I'd give you a heads up.
> 
> If anyone is downloading a file that is over 200MB, it is a confirmed fake. Bahamut hasn't uploaded it yet apparently.



It's already uploaded to the scene, it's about 70MB big in RAR files.


----------



## ayaka_fan (Sep 17, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> Some one found the game already?


Me but my download speed is very low U.U
And like pong said, the file size is 69.9MB


----------



## paratroopa (Sep 17, 2010)

powerruletheearth said:
			
		

> Im downloading right now! You guys got the number for the game wrong



White and Black are 5215 and 5216 respectively.


----------



## Shoat (Sep 17, 2010)

So, I found a few replys in the official black/white thread saying that it works fine on DSTWO (whatever that is, never heard of it) and Nocash and that it doesn't work on Wood.

However, I'm still running YSMenu on my R4. Any chance that somebody already tried it on that?



Edit:
Also, asking for a link is stupid. Anyone can find the hotfile link of the legit 70 mb version with a simple google search, took me less than 30 seconds.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 17, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I saw the one upped by Bahamut.

But like I said, there is a file going around that has the same file name that is 200MB. It is password protected and confirmed fake.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Sep 17, 2010)

Downloaded it. File size in rar is 70mb. Extracted and its 256 mb
Got through the opening scene no problem so far
Using AceKard 1.7


----------



## Umbra (Sep 17, 2010)

This ones are hard to find. >.>


----------



## LeX- (Sep 17, 2010)

Seems to work on a M3 DSReal, latest Sakura ... although i don't understand any JP i doesn't freeze nor white screens


----------



## powerruletheeart (Sep 17, 2010)

*PROOF!!*

Images:
http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/5733/40551091.png
http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/2056/80093803.png
http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/6940/16684815.png
http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/8017/36687515.png

The actual name of the file is: 5213_Pocket_Monsters_White_JPN_NDS_DSi-BAHAMUT.rar

No need for thanks

Confirmed working on: 

Ideas emulator


----------



## Forstride (Sep 17, 2010)

Found it, and I'm going to try on the latest Wood firmware.


----------



## fishykipper (Sep 17, 2010)

nice, downloaded and loaded!
works on supercard dstwo!!!


see you boys next week, lol!!!


----------



## itsben (Sep 17, 2010)

Not working on R4 ysmenu. I get load rom errcode = -4 which i think means i need a new extinfo.dat?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 17, 2010)

itsben said:
			
		

> Not working on R4 ysmenu. I get load rom errcode = -4 which i think means i need a new extinfo.dat?



YSMenu is terribly outdated honestly, if you have a R4 you should be using Wood R4. Not sure if it works on that though.


----------



## powerruletheeart (Sep 17, 2010)

I keep getting a white screen in wood r4


----------



## Theraima (Sep 17, 2010)

Now we wait for a possible translation or for them to get in USA or Europe and for YWG to fix this


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 17, 2010)

Now we need a Pokesav Black/White Compatible


----------



## itsben (Sep 17, 2010)

Doesn't work on R4 wood either. I get a white screen


----------



## Twilight Overlor (Sep 17, 2010)

I've finished the first battle (mijumaru vs pokabu),  no problems encountered yet.


----------



## pokefloote (Sep 17, 2010)

SPX said:
			
		

> Now we need a Pokesav Black/White Compatible


Or not. I hope they never make one. 
Can't ever get legit trades anymore.


----------



## Clookster (Sep 17, 2010)

(tried to add the NFO as spoiler, didn't work.)

Country......: Japan                        Languages....: Japanese
Release Date.: 2010/09/18                   Street Date..: 2010/09/17
System.......: Nintendo DS                  Format.......: .nds
Size.........:  15 * 5 MB                   Filename.....: b-pokemonw


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Sep 17, 2010)

Confirming that it is non-working on original R4 with Wood firmware, white screen at startup.


----------



## BlueStar (Sep 17, 2010)

itsben said:
			
		

> Doesn't work on R4 wood either. I get a white screen



That's because it's the white version.  If you want the black screen, get the other release.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 17, 2010)

If anything, you should probably try to save and see if you can reload the file before you get too far.


----------



## sparky28000 (Sep 17, 2010)

Game seems to work on iTouch2. Got my starter and saved the game.

Saving seems to work fine.


----------



## Clookster (Sep 17, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> itsben said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+ Rep. lol.


----------



## paratroopa (Sep 17, 2010)

I can confirm it works on EDGE 1.11


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 17, 2010)

To anyone wanting to report on if it's working or not, test it thoroughly. You should be able to start up the game, make a save, and beat the first battle, and be able to reload the save. Report any problems and compatibility only after doing this at least.


----------



## itsben (Sep 17, 2010)

I meant white screen on load up as in can't even start new game in case that wasn't clear.


----------



## BBR (Sep 17, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> itsben said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL
Already found it, testing on TTDS...


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 17, 2010)

acekard 2i freezes after creating a "new game"

edit: M3i Zero working with "random freeze" problem...


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 17, 2010)

Confirming it works perfectly on Desmume


----------



## coolness (Sep 17, 2010)

lokomelo said:
			
		

> acekard 2i freezes after creating a "new game"



i don`t have it now
but try to make a sav or load via another DMA


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 17, 2010)

lokomelo said:
			
		

> acekard 2i freezes after creating a "new game"



Try AKAIO it should works fine there


----------



## alo123 (Sep 17, 2010)

Works fine on akaio 1.7.1 no freezes yet beat the first two battles turned it
off and back on and was still able to load my sav


----------



## IRISHLAD09 (Sep 17, 2010)

coolness said:
			
		

> lokomelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Working fine for me and I have been playing for 20 mins and no problem at all.


----------



## jmln1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Error -4 on DSTT
Kinda expected that.


----------



## paratroopa (Sep 17, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> To anyone wanting to report on if it's working or not, test it thoroughly. You should be able to start up the game, make a save, and beat the first battle, and be able to reload the save. Report any problems and compatibility only after doing this at least.



Done all of that and can confirm its all working fine on EDGE 1.11


----------



## shito (Sep 17, 2010)

ak2i with akio 1.7.1: random freeze and no exp gain, save and load are ok


----------



## wiiluver135 (Sep 17, 2010)

confirmed from Serebii:
Edit @ 16;04; You don't actually level up at the start of the game. Starter remains at Level 5 til the end of the tutorial bit 16:06; We can confirm that Rotom's types are no longer always Electric/Ghost. The second type changes to match the type of its special move

http://gbatemp.net/t255032-pocket-monsters-black-tested


----------



## Agjsdfd (Sep 17, 2010)

Coudnt wait for my retail copy to arrive..
Playing Pocket Monsters White on the CycloDS.
Working fine so far. Will report any issues.

About to choose the starter, will pick Water


----------



## luke_c (Sep 17, 2010)

Updated release with filename, ROM size and Game Icon.


----------



## Phipse (Sep 17, 2010)

Working perfectly on my 3 yo M3DS Real with latest Sakura so for.... but I'm having a problem: I fought against Mijumaru and Pokabu + a wild Yorterrie, but didn't get any experience. Is this normal or do I have to start crying? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :'(


----------



## LaymanX (Sep 17, 2010)

I caught a Pokemon and it crashed on my Acekard 2i.  I could hear music, but the screen stayed black.

Needs to be patched.


----------



## alo123 (Sep 17, 2010)

Froze while going into the pokemon center oh well do not understand
the language anyways will go back to playing last window


----------



## Alternate-Zer0 (Sep 17, 2010)

working in DSEmu but seems there a AP... the AP is can't gain experience..


----------



## Shoat (Sep 17, 2010)

Works perfectly with Desmume.
Starting game, fighting tutorial battles, saving, turning off and on again and loading. All fine.

iDeaS runs it - but without sound and extremely slow-motion'd.

Trying to load it with Nocash results in a strange light blue japanese textbox.



As expected, my R4 can't do shit.
I have both standard firmware and YSMenu on it.
Standard Firmware has instant-whitescreen.
YSmenu displays "Error -4".

I don't have wood on it. 
Up to now YSMenu was able to run everything except Jump Ultimate Stars, which runs fine on standard Firmware, so I never bothered to put Wood on it.
Anyway, other people are reporting that it doesn't run on Wood anyway.

Seems like I'll just chill and play the japanese version on my PC until the game's released in the EU and I get my legal copy. Even though I'm really poor, this game'll probably be worth it.



Edit:
I just installed wood for the sole purpose of trying it out, and after tinkering with it a while it seems that the game will run if you *turn off ingame soft reset* in wood's settings.
Maybe there's some further hindrance later on, but this will at least get the game running.

Edit2:
Started, saved, turned off and on, loaded. Fine.





@the guy who doesn't get experience:
As far as I know during the first part of the game, which is a tutorial, you do not get any XP.
Not sure on it, though, I'm only 5 minutes into it myself.


----------



## commdante (Sep 17, 2010)

Glad the noob-flood (omg, we're coming/head for cover/blah blah) was kept to a minimum to only the first 2 pages... too bad mods don't clear does worthless pieces of bandwidth pollution though.

@Agjsdfd
Water does seem to have the best looking evolutions.

I'll have to see how playable this game is without any Jpn-reading skills, never tried a pokemon in non-english before.
I'm actually pretty curious about this game.

about the no exp gaining: read back a few posts, in tut you don't get exp yet!


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 17, 2010)

The game froze when I entered the first Pokemon Center. I'm running AKAIO 1.7.1 on my Acekard 2i.

EDIT: It seems like they're random freezes just like HGSS.


----------



## calculi (Sep 17, 2010)

paratroopa said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I 2nd this.


----------



## Phipse (Sep 17, 2010)

So 1st freeze on M3DS. Just beat that N guy and talked to a girl and then..... FREEZE -.-'
But it's really good that there'S no saving issue like in HGSS... you just have to save every 5 mins, then theres no problem to wait for an anti-piracy patch WHILE playing


----------



## Eighteen (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh, yay found them both right away.. anyhoo just gonna check how the ''new'' graphix are and then gonna wait for usa release 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Cus i cannot stand playing rpg's that isnt in english


----------



## HBK (Sep 17, 2010)

But you need EXP to progress or this game is pointless.


----------



## LaymanX (Sep 17, 2010)

commdante said:
			
		

> about the no exp gaining: read back a few posts, in tut you don't get exp yet!



Not true.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Sep 17, 2010)

LaymanX said:
			
		

> commdante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you're right. Unless that Glameow clone is still part of the supposed tutorial, anti-piracy doesn't allow you to gain EXP.


----------



## Phipse (Sep 17, 2010)

Anybody here that could confirm he got exp?


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 17, 2010)

It works on Desmume


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2010)

Others have confirmed that there's no Exp gaining in Desmume either.


----------



## overlord00 (Sep 17, 2010)

just throw in my 2 cents,
just battle the 2 trainers in my room, saved and all is working fine.

akaio 1.7.1
DSi v1.3A (stock AK firmware)

edit: it appears i too have not received any experience points for my little pig guy...


----------



## Redostrike (Sep 17, 2010)

overlord00 said:
			
		

> just throw in my 2 cents,
> just battle the 2 trainers in my room, saved and all is working fine.
> 
> akaio 1.7.1
> DSi v1.3A (stock AK firmware)



Could you tell us with or without exp ap?


----------



## Robson (Sep 17, 2010)

I got an error04 when the rom is loading in my R4,anione got the same error?Let's pray for a fix!!


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 17, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> But you need EXP to progress or this game is pointless.



Once Pokesav is released there would be no point in needing exp, just back up your save and create some LV100 Pokemon.


----------



## overlord00 (Sep 17, 2010)

with NO xp gained... i think. 

stupid frakers, messed up my room!
but, woah, what a huge fraking tv in my room!


----------



## DeMoN (Sep 17, 2010)

Haha, if this is true then it'd be one of the most sadistic anti-piracy measures ever, short of Earthbound deleting your save file, but they might do this in Pokemon too.


----------



## redsmas (Sep 17, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Haha, if this is true then it'd be one of the most sadistic anti-piracy measures ever, short of Earthbound deleting your save file, but they might do this in Pokemon too.



I would have to agree Nintendo/GameFreak are getting vicious


----------



## overlord00 (Sep 17, 2010)

derp derp, im going to show you how to catch pokemon... 


remember to weaken the target first..... derp derp.


----------



## SolidSnake120 (Sep 17, 2010)

how do you delete a save game in this, i acidentlly skipped over the part where i could nickname my first guy, and i really want to name him Bacon lol.


----------



## overlord00 (Sep 17, 2010)

SolidSnake120 said:
			
		

> how do you delete a save game in this, i acidentlly skipped over the part where i could nickname my first guy, and i really want to name him Bacon lol.


put your microSD in a pc, and find your rom directory, then delete the corresponding save.


also, yes, i am gaining NO xp.


----------



## Endrit49 (Sep 17, 2010)

SolidSnake120 said:
			
		

> how do you delete a save game in this, i acidentlly skipped over the part where i could nickname my first guy, and i really want to name him Bacon lol.



on the screen after the intro, press Up+B+Select simultaneously


----------



## TURTWIG101 (Sep 17, 2010)

cant get my desmume working
anyone have a ds emulator working with pokemon white and how?


----------



## link_991 (Sep 17, 2010)

R4 with YSmenu gets "ROM load err 4"


----------



## Phipse (Sep 17, 2010)

Shitty anti-piracy thing... just ridiculous -.- 
In about 3 or 4 days the whole thing's cracked again and the only thing nintendo reached is annoying some people.... can any1 tell me where the sense of their corporate policy is?


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Sep 17, 2010)

New round of "How do I palpark my pokemon to Black/White." already showing up.


----------



## HBK (Sep 17, 2010)

Yo Nintendo, imma let you piss us off, but I just wanted to say that we have lots of good patchers.


----------



## TURTWIG101 (Sep 17, 2010)

what ds emulator works?


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 17, 2010)

TURTWIG101 said:
			
		

> what ds emulator works?


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=U3UE7ZGB this one works perfectly


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Sep 17, 2010)

None right now, the rom is DSi encrypted.


----------



## Spikeynator (Sep 17, 2010)

sweet its a day early


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> TURTWIG101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't work perfectly.  It suffers from the same copy protection problem.


----------



## link_991 (Sep 17, 2010)

Spikeynator said:
			
		

> sweet its a day early



Not really, It's Saturday in Japan


----------



## WeakNiZ (Sep 17, 2010)

Does the EXP problem affect both card and emulator ?


----------



## kenio8185 (Sep 17, 2010)

WeakNiZ said:
			
		

> Does the EXP problem affect both card and emulator ?


As far as I can tell, it affects both (except for the DStwo card, that seems to work flawlessly).


----------



## TURTWIG101 (Sep 17, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> RebornX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after the menu screen it appears a blank screen


----------



## TURTWIG101 (Sep 17, 2010)

FOR ALL THE PPL SAYING EXP DOSENT WORK IT WORKS!!!!
you dont gain exp during the tutorial after that now u gain exp(taken and credit from serebii)


----------



## FlameTakuya (Sep 17, 2010)

TURTWIG101 said:
			
		

> FOR ALL THE PPL SAYING EXP DOSENT WORK IT WORKS!!!!
> you dont gain exp during the tutorial after that now u gain exp(taken and credit from serebii)



Serebii is wrong. People have reported you get EXP during your first battle and after that as well, which Serebii considers to be the 'Tutorial'.

Looks like Serebii is the same as us. Ahahaha.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 17, 2010)

TURTWIG101 said:
			
		

> FOR ALL THE PPL SAYING EXP DOSENT WORK IT WORKS!!!!
> you dont gain exp during the tutorial after that now u gain exp(taken and credit from serebii)


You do gain EXP during the tutorial, I know I have been using a Supercard Two. You will not gain EXP with any other card, period


----------



## paratroopa (Sep 17, 2010)

TURTWIG101 said:
			
		

> FOR ALL THE PPL SAYING EXP DOSENT WORK IT WORKS!!!!
> you dont gain exp during the tutorial after that now u gain exp(taken and credit from serebii)



Even after that, when you can battle wild Pokemon, you don't gain EXP.


----------



## kenio8185 (Sep 17, 2010)

TURTWIG101 said:
			
		

> FOR ALL THE PPL SAYING EXP DOSENT WORK IT WORKS!!!!
> you dont gain exp during the tutorial after that now u gain exp(taken and credit from serebii)


ever thought serebii might be using a rom as well and they are experiencing the same problems?  They may have, at the beginning, passed it off as part of the game, but are actually wrong.


----------



## tuddy666 (Sep 17, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> TURTWIG101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much this. I gained EXP from both Cheren and Bel's battles (on the Supercard DS Two), so anybody claiming otherwise is either a liar, or somebody who didn't do the research.

And personally, I believe that Serebii is both of the above.


----------



## TURTWIG101 (Sep 17, 2010)

hey i havent even play the game 
i just know from serebii alright so im waiting for a patch


----------



## tuddy666 (Sep 17, 2010)

TURTWIG101 said:
			
		

> hey i havent even play the game
> i just know from serebii alright so im waiting for a patch


Well, fact check your information next time, okay?

Bear in mind, Serebii is the same person who once "confirmed" Shellos to be a pre-evolution of Lapras (in February 2007), so every piece of info on his site should be taken with a grain of salt (or fact-checked elsewhere).


----------



## Satangel (Sep 17, 2010)

Pretty epic protection, let's see how long it takes. I'm not really looking forward to this game anyway, sick of Pokemon after all those years.


----------



## TURTWIG101 (Sep 17, 2010)

just resolve my problem(i was clicking the pause button 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
now cant figure out the controls


----------



## Ritsuki (Sep 17, 2010)

Meh. I can't understand why everbody is so excited about playing pokémon in a foreign language they don't understand (for most of them) :|


----------



## TURTWIG101 (Sep 17, 2010)

WORKS!!!!! : rofl:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















gonna play it in my computer cause laptop is being slow


----------



## Klavier Gavin (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like Serebii's secret about information is busted nao, they has flashcards xD


----------



## RoMee (Sep 17, 2010)

I find it funny that people will download this game knowing it won't work on their cart (except dstwo users), and knowing that they can't read japanese..and than come here and ask why??


----------



## Nobunaga (Sep 17, 2010)

00004460: 63 2E 4F 8B 4D ? 04 00 81 B4 FC
00004A10: 1E FF 2F E1 ? 89 FA DD EA

hex edit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sry this is for pokemon black


----------



## impizkit (Sep 17, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> 00004460: 63 2E 4F 8B 4D ? 04 00 81 B4 FC
> 00004A10: 1E FF 2F E1 ? 89 FA DD EA
> 
> hex edit


For what?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 17, 2010)

RebornX said:
			
		

> 00004460: 63 2E 4F 8B 4D ? 04 00 81 B4 FC
> 00004A10: 1E FF 2F E1 ? 89 FA DD EA
> 
> hex edit
> ...



What's it for, where did you get it and have you actually tested it?


----------



## TURTWIG101 (Sep 17, 2010)

works very good
just beat 2 rivals and speed awesome
now ill wait for a english patch of moves names etc


----------



## impizkit (Sep 17, 2010)

TURTWIG101 said:
			
		

> works very good
> just beat 2 rivals and speed awesome
> now ill wait for a english patch of moves names etc


Dont expect a patch noob. It will be released in English so the good translators wont bother. This has already been said.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 17, 2010)

*waits for Pokesav's release to fiddle with the rom and and plays the actual cartridge instead*


----------



## TURTWIG101 (Sep 17, 2010)

yeah this is a stupid noob question but where can i save?
i press the start button but it dosent appear the menu


----------



## kenio8185 (Sep 17, 2010)

TURTWIG101 said:
			
		

> yeah this is a stupid noob question but where can i save?
> i press the start button but it dosent appear the menu


Try pressing x


----------



## impizkit (Sep 17, 2010)

TURTWIG101 said:
			
		

> yeah this is a stupid noob question but where can i save?
> i press the start button but it dosent appear the menu


Find out what save is in japanese.


----------



## SolidSnake120 (Sep 17, 2010)

the save icon is the little journal


----------



## TURTWIG101 (Sep 17, 2010)

kenio8185 said:
			
		

> TURTWIG101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man what a noob i am thx


----------



## TURTWIG101 (Sep 17, 2010)

woot!!!
exp works for me


----------



## FlameTakuya (Sep 17, 2010)

x button opens the menu :/


----------



## Wintrale (Sep 17, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> *waits for Pokesav's release to fiddle with the rom and and plays the actual cartridge instead*



How did you get yours a day early? Mine won't even be here until at least Wednesday.


----------



## TURTWIG101 (Sep 17, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> x button opens the menu :/


yeah i know


----------



## Echoekid (Sep 17, 2010)

TURTWIG101 said:
			
		

> woot!!!
> exp works for me


Unless you have DSTwo, stop lying.


----------



## TURTWIG101 (Sep 17, 2010)

Echoekid said:
			
		

> TURTWIG101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well its something weird
i just battle a wild and gain exp but now i cant


----------



## TURTWIG101 (Sep 17, 2010)

meh cant gain exp first trainer beat me and dont understand anything
ill wait english version buy it and enjoy it


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Sep 17, 2010)

Some people play the japanese version just so they can import the save to the US version even if they can't read japanese in the first place.


----------



## RE4zombie (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh, no... not only the noobs,, but Pokemon games have been getting worse and worse since the last games for the GBA


----------



## Cbajd5 (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Chopders (Sep 18, 2010)

Working great; Proof. Patched by myself with Hexeditor.


----------



## Hakoda (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry to ask a question that probably has been answered already but does anyone have a fix for AKAIO. NOT EXP, for the black screen after character creation?


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 18, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Sorry to ask a question that probably has been answered already but does anyone have a fix for AKAIO. NOT EXP, for the black screen after character creation?


Yes its in the AP discussion thread


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> Sorry to ask a question that probably has been answered already but does anyone have a fix for AKAIO. NOT EXP, for the black screen after character creation?



What? I used AKAIO and went past the character creation screen just fine.


----------



## MFDC12 (Sep 18, 2010)

impizkit said:
			
		

> TURTWIG101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heart gold and soul silver was going to be released and english and they got translated...

also the wait between hg/ss was to come to america is roughly the same wait as it will be for these games


----------



## daniel709 (Sep 18, 2010)

i can confirm the patch works on EDGE V1.11 exp gained.
SIDETRACK:THE NEW FEMALE CHARACTER IS HOT!!!!!!!!!!!

exp gained but not so sure bout the random freezes .....


----------



## Hakoda (Sep 18, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Hakoda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something's not right. there's a whole mix of users who have this working while others don't. My Acekard is definietly not fake and I'm sure, being an advanced member, that my MicroSD is set up correctly. I have no idea what it is.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 18, 2010)

daniel709 said:
			
		

> i can confirm the patch works on EDGE V1.11 exp gained.
> SIDETRACK:THE NEW FEMALE CHARACTER IS HOT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> exp gained but not so sure bout the random freezes .....



Mokomo and Belle>Female Main


----------



## daniel709 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> daniel709 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well makomo/araragi is but not belle but what i actually mean is the Female Playable character the one with short pants


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 18, 2010)

Is time to POKEMON action!


----------



## axlefoley (Sep 18, 2010)

can someone test this ips patch i made to see if it works

http://rapidshare.com/files/419702456/b-pokemonw.ips


----------



## I am r4ymond (Sep 18, 2010)

Omfg, I just noticed that Pokemon White Version has Zekrom and Pokemon Black Version has Reshiram.... -.-

Looks like I'm gonna get Pokemon White


----------



## outgum (Sep 18, 2010)

Yay! Pokemon White is ftw R4ymond!
also, guess what you have in one post >->


----------



## Bumpman (Sep 18, 2010)

I found this fix on some other site and it SEEMS to work:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> download Open Patch 4977, add Pokemon White [CAA820CB]
> 00004600: AA 8D DA 4A F3 D0 57 1F 34 87 33 C2 59 40 4B F1 ? 3C 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 38 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
> 00004610: 45 DA 2C 22 F6 5F 86 C8 3B 0A 61 6B DB F8 16 3F ? 34 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 48 11 80 05 2C 10 9F 05
> 00004620: 4B 88 6B 92 C0 E8 D9 BE B8 3C 09 CB EC 23 06 7A ? A8 10 80 05 E8 11 80 05 24 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5
> ...


----------



## iFish (Sep 18, 2010)

Think i shall download really soon!


----------



## Shenglong200x (Sep 18, 2010)

The POKeMON White patch is so much win....
For some reason, the Black one... Causing trouble all over the place.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 18, 2010)

The fix works perfectly on Acekard 2i with Akaio 1.7.1

Also, I have played for an hour and still didn't get any freezes with this.



			
				impizkit said:
			
		

> TURTWIG101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Before calling people noobs, try to actually say something that doesn't make you look like one. Yes it will be translated, however, translators will translate the menu, items, attack and pokemon names, not the story. It has been like this for every pokemon releases in japan. They don't translate the story, they only translate those stuff and believe me, it doesn't take that long.

Edit: Sorry, can mods merge posts?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 18, 2010)

Works on Wood R4. Turn off 'In Game Reset'.

Sorry if this has been said before.


----------



## Darkrai348 (Sep 18, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Works on Wood R4. Turn off 'In Game Reset'.
> 
> Sorry if this has been said before.


without ANY patch?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 18, 2010)

Darkrai348 said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. I'm playing it right now.


----------



## Darkrai348 (Sep 18, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Darkrai348 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


does it freeze?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 18, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Darkrai348 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You still need a patch to gain exp though.


----------



## Darkrai348 (Sep 18, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


using the hex edit patch right?
so i dont need to use wood for pokemon?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 18, 2010)

Darkrai348 said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes you do, it won't work with the normal firmware. Even if you use wood, you still need the hex edit for the exp gain. Only Supercard DSTwo can run it and gain exp without any changes whatsoever.


----------



## Darkrai348 (Sep 18, 2010)

[/quote]

Yes you do, it won't work with the normal firmware. Even if you use wood, you still need the hex edit for the exp gain. Only Supercard DSTwo can run it and gain exp without any changes whatsoever.
[/quote]
so you mean
i use the hex edit with the latest wood firmware correct?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 18, 2010)

Darkrai348 said:
			
		

> does it freeze?
> Don't know.
> 
> 
> ...


I don't even know what it does!


----------



## I am r4ymond (Sep 18, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> Yay! Pokemon White is ftw R4ymond!
> also, guess what you have in one post >->



Hmm...I can't figure this one out. Is it because my avatar and sig has a black background? What is it?


----------



## axlefoley (Sep 18, 2010)

btw with the fix and desmume it seems to work 100% a little laggy at times but a winner none the less


----------



## bgbrendan (Sep 18, 2010)

cant be bothered looking through a ton of pages....is it working on m3real in any shape or form?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 18, 2010)

This was taken from DS-Scene.net:

Note: Step 1, when it says download the rom, they mean to find it yourself. GBAtemp or ds-scene has no roms, don't ask.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1- Download the clean ROM, extract.
> 2- Download the patch program (http://www.mediafire.com/?g0otw2nyw2m), extract.
> 3- Open the patch program (RRPATCH)
> 4- Open the clean ROM.
> ...



This works perfectly, I played both Black and White for an hour, I gained exp and somehow, I didn't get a single freeze. I tested this on Acekard 2i with akaio 1.7.1 and it works. Also, this seems to work for any flashcarts.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2010)

I love how everyone automatically thinks Serebii is always right... He was using a ROM too. "Lol there must be a tutorial in which you don't level up because I'm not levelling up" etc.. And then we find out you are supposed to level up from the very first battle (I can confirm this),

lolserebii


----------



## alo123 (Sep 18, 2010)

I can confirm the patch works on Acekard 2i with akaio 1.7.1 I can gain exp now
but still can not figure out the moves names
anyone notice the squirrel pokemon has crazy mad eyes


----------



## KuRensan (Sep 18, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> This was taken from DS-Scene.net:
> 
> Note: Step 1, when it says download the rom, they mean to find it yourself. GBAtemp or ds-scene has no roms, don't ask.
> 
> ...



I don't understand I have te patch but but what then I opened a game press run (nothing)  what to do with the codes hex editor ?? or paste in the small box above the run button ?? what to do ???


----------



## hellfire789 (Sep 18, 2010)

For those of you who have gotten the C Gear, have you gotten it to work for you? I've seen screenshots and videos of it, and mine doesn't look like what it should. It should allow you to connect to other people via Wi-Fi, etc. but my touch screen doesn't have any of those options available. Could this be some sort of AP?


----------



## FaridXZA (Sep 18, 2010)

SOS-Rens said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



open the patch first,then there's an open option there in the patch program...there u click open and find your clean rom AKA pocket monsters white/black...after that u go and copy the code above for each game,white code for white ,black code for black...then click run,wait a few seconds and press ok on the screen showed up there...then open your emulator(unconfirmed,i played with desmume)and choose the nds rom AKA nds.file not the nds.bak..u can tell the differences by seeing it's property by right click of an program and chosed property then see the file type...after u open the game with an emulator,voila!u can play the game...


----------



## Crahlo (Sep 18, 2010)

hellfire789 said:
			
		

> For those of you who have gotten the C Gear, have you gotten it to work for you? I've seen screenshots and videos of it, and mine doesn't look like what it should. It should allow you to connect to other people via Wi-Fi, etc. but my touch screen doesn't have any of those options available. Could this be some sort of AP?



Turn it on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Power button on the touch screen.)


----------



## Phipse (Sep 18, 2010)

Kind of weird... only patched exp gain and I had not a single freeze in 6 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Btw: I'm using M3DS Real with latest Sakura, I can definitely confirm that this works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone know when I'll get the 2nd HM? I just got my 3rd badge, but I still only have Cut.


----------



## pranavbijwe (Sep 18, 2010)

Using Wood R4 1.12 with only the exp patch.......no freeze since 1hr! saving perfectly!


----------



## lrwr14 (Sep 18, 2010)

YAY, i can finally get onto gbatenp. I couldn't get on yesterday(to many people on here probably lol).

Anyway, just tried the patch and it works on my EZ flash Vi,(just done the first two battles and am now level 6). When i tried to delete my save file of my flash card so i could start a new game, it would still be on their when i loaded pokemon lol???


----------



## CharmingLugia (Sep 18, 2010)

It's Surprising that the only defense it had was the hex thing.
Haven't had a single freeze.


----------



## Sheeft (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info about Wood R4 ! I can now try the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you think we will get a translation patch soon ?


----------



## Trulen (Sep 19, 2010)

Just skimmed all 15 pages.  Only two ( or one ) person asked for a rom.  About 5 or more posts talking about "O noez they cummin 2 ask 4 rom."

But, it seems LARGE BOLD TEXT SAYING "WE AIN'T GOT NONE" seems to do the trick.

Myself, I'm not downloading this.  Can't understand a lick of Japanese.  It's all lines to me!


----------



## I am r4ymond (Sep 19, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> The temp is screwed, I am going to go hide now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry if this has already been mentioned before, but I've noticed something in the video above. There was a part where you use the C-Gear to *transfer* yourself to another person's Pokemon Black + White game. To be more descriptive, I mean, going to other people's Pokemon world via Wi-Fi or Wireless Mode. Is that what it is?


----------



## Alternate-Zer0 (Sep 19, 2010)

anyone know any fix patch for c-gear when its on (I know it can be off by selecting no)? Im using r4 wood 1.12.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 19, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if there's already a patch for Acekard 2i?
I don't wanna scroll through 15 pages of noobshit. --'


----------



## nico445 (Sep 19, 2010)

my brother's dsi seems to be connecting every time to an acces point.. in pokemon weird thing is that our one is wpa-psk. does it work because the dsi stuff is dumped? he has a supercard ds one i


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2010)

overlord00 said:
			
		

> derp derp, im going to show you how to catch pokemon...
> 
> 
> remember to weaken the target first..... derp derp.


oh noes my r4 doesnot work with this herp derp derp because i dont seem to be getting any experience in derp derp...derp


----------



## Jimmy1994 (Sep 19, 2010)

Where can i find usrcheat.dat for this game?


----------



## onivan (Sep 19, 2010)

Jimmy1994 said:
			
		

> Where can i find usrcheat.dat for this game?



There is none right now, allow the AR experts to discover the codes. Also, learn to edit your own usrcheat.dat since no one will compile it.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Sep 19, 2010)

Have not checked the C Gear yet, but everything seems to be working fine with the exp patch on R4 Wood for Pokemon. Though I'm only up to the 1st gym (Damn fire guy! Shouldn't have picked the grass starter >_>), there hasn't been any freezing from what I've played.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Sep 19, 2010)

The C-Gear does not work on R4, even with the patch and Wood for Pokemon.

It actually seems that none of the wireless functions are functional.


----------



## t7fu8 (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey guys here's a video walkthrough with the real game of Pokemon Black if you're intrested: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=2ACB06043D1F3E19


----------



## mosher66 (Sep 21, 2010)

i have an r4igold-sdhc can provide a link to the site with my firmware if its allowed to be done. i have tried everything to get both black AND white roms to work on my r4 and nonthing worked  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  can anyone help? it would be greatly appreciated GREATLY ty in advance mosher66


----------



## Marauding (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey is this game any good?


----------



## viz87 (Sep 23, 2010)

i know i am gg to get flamed..but i am new here...i really do wish to know how to dl this game..anyone mind pming me?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Sep 24, 2010)

viz87 said:
			
		

> i know i am gg to get flamed..but i am new here...i really do wish to know how to dl this game..anyone mind pming me?


No.


----------



## viz87 (Sep 24, 2010)

hmm..tat is sad...haha..


----------



## lukecop80 (Sep 28, 2010)

viz87 said:
			
		

> i know i am gg to get flamed..but i am new here...i really do wish to know how to dl this game..anyone mind pming me?


first you have to find it
then you have to download it


----------



## jackdanielchan (Sep 28, 2010)

lukecop80 said:
			
		

> viz87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure it's, first you twist it, then you lick, then you dunk it, then you eat it...


----------

